# AE86 Corolla EV performance...



## jb_elec (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't really have any experiance with conversions but given your numbers check out this guys set up. Seems similar interms of your numbers and he has a "relatively" simple set up. The 86 has a great following in the racing/drifting community.


----------



## Mone (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow! This is some awesome information! I've been rethinking how many batteries I'd need and it looks like my new estimates that I had were closer than my previous ones, and confirmed by the number of batteries this guy used. Great link!


----------

